
WEstinghouse innovative LFR brings bright future for nuclear power - DrNuke
http://www.westinghousenuclear.com/About/News/View/Westinghouse-Innovative-Lead-Cooled-Fast-Reactor-LFR-Brings-Bright-Future-for-Nuclear-Power
======
DrNuke
Proposed a feasibility study for the UK to UK Innovate Energy Catalyst
competition last year these days and was rebuked with a "no market
justification for this". Missed opportunity but vindicated, in the end.

